# THIS is OLschool



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

You cannot claim that your build is "ol-school" , if you are not sporting one of these
Clarion Mobile 8 Track Player | eBay


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a BNIB Sparkomatic 8 track. Was thinking about putting it in just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Why go old school when you can go ancient...


----------

